

Ask YC:  Anyone using O'Reilly's Safari service?   - iamelgringo
http://safari.oreilly.com/
I've been using it for a few months, and I love the service, so I'm glad to pound the pulpit about it for a while.<p>My only issue with it, is that some times it's slow, and the search still needs work.  But, for what it's worth, an excellent value no matter what level of programming you're at.
======
shimon
It's useful sometimes, but probably not worth spending your own money on.
Mainly useful for referencing something you already know is in a particular
book. As others have noted, it's not good for reading a full book, and for
looking up an answer Google is usually at least as good and easier to get to.

------
jakewolf
Yes, agree that it's great to use as a reference, but reading entire books
sucks. Too much stuff going on in the page and can't read things offline.

------
brk
Yes, for at least a few years now. Very handy when you want to look up a quick
answer, or reference a book that you have sitting at home while you're at
work.

------
edu
I've an account via the university where I study. It's a good reference
source, but really I seldom use it.

------
abrown
For 15 bucks a month it's worth it to be able to get instant access.

